# Who makes Bridgewood 15" Planer



## Warrent (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi. This is my first post to this forum and I have a query. I have just purchased a used 15" planer at an auction. A left-over from a closed school workshop. It is a Bridgewood, 220 single phase, 3 hp, 15 amp. 
There is a model/serial decal but nothing litigable on the decal. I did a google search but didn't turn up much info. Does anyone here have an idea who marketed these units or where I might find some information?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Quoting Fine WoodWorking Nov/Dec 1997: "AMT, Bridgewood, Grizzly, Jet, Powermatic, Reliant, Sears, Star Tools, Sunhill and Woodtek all import their machines from Chiu Ting. It's hard to get a straight answer about whether some or most of the parts are identical, but many components look the same, and many parts are interchangeable."


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

The Bridgewood tools were made for Wilke Machinery in York, PA. The Wilkes have since stopped designing and importing their Bridgewood brand and are selling other brands of tools. You may still be able to contact them for information on their planer.

Wilke's new website is http://www.chwilke.com/


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

I have one, bought it about 6 years ago from a fellow who was getting out of the woodworking stream.
I changed out the cutter head about 5 years ago, and put in a Byrd head.
The machine has performed very well, no complaints at all.


----------



## Warrent (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

daveintexas, was the Byrd head you purchased specific to the your Bridgewood or was it a generic that happened to fit?
BTW, do you have any literature on the unit? I didn't get any with mine.

Thanks again,

Warren….........


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

The BW15P is an indestructible workhorse that will outlive you. There is a Byrd head specific to it.


----------



## jwisbey (Oct 17, 2011)

I have one that I purchased in 1993 and have been very happy with it. I just added a Wixey WR 550 digital readout on it as an upgrade.


----------



## woodworkered (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anybody have a owner manual for this planer? I just purchased this and there was no manual available.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

ching chang Joe


----------



## ralsta (Apr 14, 2015)

I also have a Bridgewood 13" and i am looking for a manual. The problem i am having is when wood is fed into it there is a chatter from the wood and gouges in the wood Any help as to what the problem might be?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Try Ozarkwoodworker.com. I stumbled upon this site sometime ago. I don't see Bridgewood listed but he might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## rayrobertson (Jun 9, 2010)

We have a manual that is very close if not the same as the imported Bridgewood 13" Planer. I've studied lots of pictures of the Bridgewood 13", and I can't see any difference at all between it and the machine covered in this manual. This is listed as a 15", but you can see from the picture in the description that it looks the same.

Bridgewood 13 Planer Manual & JWP-15HO 15 Wood Planer Operator's & Parts Manual


----------

